# Ramadhan



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Well after getting all by docs attested and negotiating a little bit more on my salary, I'll be coming out mid-sept (not long  ), which I believe is just as Ramadhan starts. Now I know I have experienced life during ramadhan in other countries (but that was in a different capacity and with considerably less freedom of movement) but I just wanted to know what changes in Dubai during Ramadhan and what I should do to show respect during this religious festival.

Cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You will not be able to eat or drink in public, from sunrise to sunset.(or smoking, playing loud music etc)

Once the evening call to prayer is made, and the fast ends, then its OK to do so.
Some cafes at malls/hotels will have a dark curtain up, and if thats the case, you can pop in behind it to grab something to eat/drink.

You should also dress more conservatively.

Once fast is broken, you may be lucky enough to find a hotel etc, that is offering the meal after fast ends (Iftar).
We are lucky that our best friends are Emiratis and have enjoyed Iftar with them, and meals every night during Ramadan.

Its a wonderful, spirital time of the year (followed by Eid al-Fitr)


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3, much appreciated. 

Never seen the curtain thing before, will look out for that.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

Dubai is little different compared to other GCC countries or even other emirates. Retsurants in some Hotels serve food in the day time ( 3 star and above) bars will serve alcohol only after 7 PM. ( This was the case in last year ..dont know whether there will be any cahange in rules this year). Better to avoid public places after consuming alcohol.


crazymazy1980 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well after getting all by docs attested and negotiating a little bit more on my salary, I'll be coming out mid-sept (not long  ), which I believe is just as Ramadhan starts. Now I know I have experienced life during ramadhan in other countries (but that was in a different capacity and with considerably less freedom of movement) but I just wanted to know what changes in Dubai during Ramadhan and what I should do to show respect during this religious festival.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

hari said:


> Dubai is little different compared to other GCC countries or even other emirates. Retsurants in some Hotels serve food in the day time ( 3 star and above) bars will serve alcohol only after 7 PM. ( This was the case in last year ..dont know whether there will be any cahange in rules this year). Better to avoid public places after consuming alcohol.


Yes, I agree. Whilst you will not be able to eat, drink and smoke when you are out in the street, the major restaurants and hotels still cater for Non-Muslims. You will probably have better luck in a hotel if you are looking for a bite to eat, simply because they still have to cater for their guests. Just be mindful if your host is a Muslim and offers you something to eat or drink - out of respect for his culture and faith, you should refuse!
I was quite amazed the last time I was in Dubai how they actually managed to serve food whilst fasting - it would have been so hard for me and I certainly admire them for their devotion to their faith, especially in the heat -sure it's getting cooler but still...! 
I'm a Christian and should supposedly fast on Good Friday - just one day of the year and I still do not do it & end up stuffing my face even more!


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you not even allowed to drink water in public - I arrive in 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RPG said:


> Are you not even allowed to drink water in public - I arrive in 2 to 3 weeks


NO!!! If you need to drink water, you can do so behind closed doors (office, home, hotel) but whilst out in public, no drinking at all until sundown!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

correct- if you need to drink while out- try to be as discreet as possible (in car etc)
The exception is of course children and expectant mums, people who are ill etc
(even then, discretion is best)


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

All the info is appreciated and should try to keep this thread on the first page.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh well,

Looks like ill have to get used to the extreme weather with no water!!!
Could be tricky with me working on a construction site!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

RPG said:


> Oh well,
> 
> Looks like ill have to get used to the extreme weather with no water!!!
> Could be tricky with me working on a construction site!!!


I am sure that there will be facilities provided where you can get a meal and a drink. There might possibly be separate areas for Muslims and non-Muslims to avoid offending anyone. The working hours will also be shorter during Ramadhan; I'm not sure whethet you will benefit from this being a non-Muslim but I'm sure that you will adapt.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

RPG said:


> Oh well,
> 
> Looks like ill have to get used to the extreme weather with no water!!!
> Could be tricky with me working on a construction site!!!



You just need to be discreet - go to the car and drink etc, or there may be an area you can go to, set up, out of view.

Hubby works in construction, and has never found it a problem.

The hours of work will be shorter during Ramadhan, though workers can work longer if they please. (I think the work day can be up to 2 hrs shorter, but if people want to work, its been OK in the past - you just couldnt force people to work)


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Well that eases my state of mind, Thanks


----------



## dubai2009 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Need Help!!*

Hi this is my first time posting so sorry if I have posted on the wrong section,
My boyfriend has been offered work in Dubai and the company has offered to sponser us both. I have read that unmarried couples cannot live together ??? Is this something that they enforce? If anyone has any advice or information I would really really appreciate it !! Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dubai2009 said:


> Hi this is my first time posting so sorry if I have posted on the wrong section,
> My boyfriend has been offered work in Dubai and the company has offered to sponser us both. I have read that unmarried couples cannot live together ??? Is this something that they enforce? If anyone has any advice or information I would really really appreciate it !! Cheers


If you read through the various threads you will see that it is illegal for unmarried couple to co-habit. That said many do, but caution is advised. If you have separate sponsorship matters will be much easier for you.

You have posted in the wrong thread  as this is apparently about Ramadan (note spelling), but I am closing this one so we only have one formal thread about the holy month.


-


----------

